# Delmarva 2009



## zz4gta

Just as the title says. I wanted to gauge interest in doing a circumnavigation trip around the delmarva peninsula. I'd prefer to do it in my own boat and wanted to look for crew crazy enough to do it with me, or crew for a larger boat. Worst case would be for me to get a fleet of boats together for the trip which would greatly increase the safety factor. It takes about a week, allow 2 weeks for weather, rest, and a chance to visit areas along the bay. I've never done an offshore trip before. That seems to have me thinking twice about it, but I don't believe that its an unreachable goal. Most people I've talked to say that a spartan 25' boat has no business cruising the coast. If I'm crazy, please feel free to let me know, as I appreciate all advice and opinions. Merits have done trips to HI from CA and sailed back (single handed mind you) without incident. 

If looking to crew for me, I'd be more than happy to explain the provisions (or lack there of) of the boat and my experience. Seems that the most difficult part of the trip would be from ocean city to the mouth of the bay. Its about 140 miles of coastal cruising and around 440 miles total. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## chucklesR

If the timing is right we'll join you on our boat for the Annapolis to either the Sassafras/Delaware Canal area or Norfolk leg, can't see taking two weeks off next summer.


----------



## badsanta

I have been thinking the same. I have a friend in the next berth that is also going and we were planing to follow each other. maybe this will lead to a flotilla of sorts. Maybe at the start or end of next years raft up. keep it going!!


----------



## Wayne25

zz:

Is this your boat? SPARTAN 25 (BUCHANAN)

My home port is at Indian River, DE and have also contemplated the circumnavigation in my Helms 25. From what I've read, you can go through the bays and channels inside to Cape Charles. You would have to research using local knowledge for water depth and some bridge heights. If you Google "Delmarva Circumnavigation" you can see some good reading. Here is an example http://cblights.com/cruising/DelmarvaCircumnavigation.pdf
I have done the circumnavigation of Rehoboth Bay, Lewes/Rehoboth Bay Canal, Delaware Bay, Atlantic Ocean, Indian River Inlet, Indian River Bay loop. Its a full dawn to dusk trip in the spring for the longest daylight.
Feel free to PM me after you read some of the articles and books on the Delmarva Circumnavigation. I have a swing keel and would be very interested in taking the Chincoteague Bay route from Ocean City to Cape Charles.


----------



## CalebD

You are not 'crazy' although many will tell you that you are. People have done this in smaller boats. You are crazy if you stick to dates and timetables instead of waiting for whether windows though.
There is a really funny book about a guy, his boy and a cat sailing down the east coast in a boat smaller then yours in the early 1900's. Amazon.com: The Boy, Me, and the Cat: Henry Plummer: Books
He sailed from MA to FL and back without losing his son, just the cat.
It is funny from the historical perspective. You might enjoy it as I did.
Good luck on you circumnavigation plans in '09.


----------



## badsanta

I hear it's all near impossible to get a sail boat into ocean city with the current and power boats. The people I have talked to that have done this make a straight run from cape May to Norfolk 30-40 hours, But i am still looking forward to it.


----------



## CrazyRu

I did the ocean side of Delmarva a few weeks ago, on my way to NY. I did it in 28 ft boat, I motored part of it "inside". Here is a link
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruising/48274-nc-nyc-time-go-3.html#post394646

There is 40 ft bridge and very shallow inside. My memory is fresh now and I have some GPS tracks, so PM me if you need more info

Best
Vlad


----------



## SailKing1

ZZ4gta,

I have wanted to make this trip for many years. I tried many times before I sold my boat to get crew with no luck. It seemed no one could take the time off. 

With that said If you need crew or any of the others that make the trip do, let me know. I generally take June and July off and would be available in that time frame. I live and have sailed the Chesapeake for years. but never made that trip. There is also a route plan in Shellenburgers, "Cruising The Chesapeake, a gunkholers guide.


----------



## zz4gta

Well I'm glad I'm not going to be committed to an asylum. Wayne25, I just finished reading that PDF, great info and detailed write up. The link you show isn't my boat, I have a Merit 25, more racer than cruiser. 

Everyone, looks like we need to start posting up probably dates to take off, b/c my job (I'm sure is like yours) doesn't like losing an employee for 2 weeks w/o notice. Any suggestions on favorable weather? 

Badsanta: A suggestion, if you and your friend want to start it off, I'll meet you in the potomac and start heading north. 

Chuck: we can meet up with you as you proposed. 

PS - I'm meeting potentially 2 others who are interested to talk about details, and timelines, but have a feeling they'll be looking for rides, and not supplying a boat. 

Sailking1 - if you're not annoying, I'd be happy to pick you up coming in from the Atlantic. Or if you don't mind a drive, I sail out of the potomac about 6 miles from the bay. MD side.


----------



## PalmettoSailor

I've toyed with the idea of trying this trip next year, though I may have to do it more as either multi part trip, or a death march, cause I'm not getting 2 weeks off. 

I was actually thinking of doing it as a single trip in 10 days or less, or moving the boat up north, close to the canal over a long weekend, then taking the 10 days to go from Chesapeake City down the Delaware, the Atlantic leg and back around to Deltaville with plenty of time to explore the lower bay on the way back up.


----------



## stroudw

zz4gta,
Interesting thought! I've been thinking about a Delmarva circumnavigation for several years. Where would you be starting from? I have a 36 foot Pearson in Rock Hall. My wife wouldn't be interested in coming and I'd be looking for crew if I were to join the flotilla. I could take a week off to do this so I'd want to be back in 9 days. This sounds like a great idea.


----------



## zz4gta

I'm telling my work I need 2 weeks off, but honestly don't expect (or hope) for it to take nearly that long. I figured if I allowed 2 weeks, 10 working days, then I would lessen the urgency of trying to get it done in short order. I'm meeting a few of the 'boys' tonight for drinks to discus dates. I'm thinking late May or June. Weather shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## zz4gta

stroudw said:


> zz4gta,
> Interesting thought! I've been thinking about a Delmarva circumnavigation for several years. Where would you be starting from? I have a 36 foot Pearson in Rock Hall. My wife wouldn't be interested in coming and I'd be looking for crew if I were to join the flotilla. I could take a week off to do this so I'd want to be back in 9 days. This sounds like a great idea.


The 2 guys I'm meeting tonight are looking for a boat, I will definitely let you know. Both of them have boats, but neither is comfortable taking them offshore. Both I believe are near the South river / Rhode river.

Edit: how about I answer all your questions! lol anyway, I'll be starting from mid-bay out of the Potomac, badsanta is also in that area. I plan to do a clockwise trip, weather and wind cooperating.


----------



## JohnRPollard

A few years back (late '90s, maybe), a retired CG Captain did this trip in his Bayfield 25, solo. He recounted the trip, in serial format, in _Messing About in Boats_. It was a good read.

He was able to transit several of the many small inlets along the Atlantic coast of Delmarva, south of Ocean City. He emphasized that charts were unreliable in this area due to constantly shifting shoals. He made a point of contacting the local Coast Guard stations to get the very latest local knowledge before entering an inlet. In some cases, they came out and showed him the way in (possibly because of his CG connections).

One of the things that sticks in my memory from that account was the trouble he had with bugs/flies/mosquitoes. I think he set-off in mid-May to try to avoid the worst of them, but they were still pretty bad.

With adequate prep and precautions, I would think the improved sailing ability of your Merit would be an advantage, if not quite as comfortable as the Bayfield 25.


----------



## PalmettoSailor

If you google delmarva circumnavigation you'll find several good articles including one by the guy that did the Chesapeake lights website.


----------



## craigtoo

ZZ

I've made this a goal for myself for next year as well... We may just get a bunch of us...! 

I'm planning on taking a month or so off this summer too... Late May - June is so far kinda open for my schedule...

I think Cruising World (I KNOW you don't have a subscription to that non racing rag) had an article last year in a Delmarva C-Nav.

Craig


----------



## Freesail99

I would be very interested in making this trip in my boat. Please keep me in mind for starting dates and a meeting or jump off place.

Thanks


----------



## xort

I think it's called Chinocotegue? An inlet south of Ocean City. It looks like there is good depth all the way in if you are careful to avoid the shoaling spots. Does this spot change to often to be usabale?


----------



## badsanta

ZZ, I thought you were at Dahlgren, if so you are above me in colonial beach and I am 40 miles to the Chesapeake. Cobb island is across the river from me. Keep me posted.


----------



## craigtoo

Clockwise around I hope? Y'all can start down there in the boonies and head up to the Magothy to my place...!


----------



## zz4gta

Santa, I just did a trip from Cobb (Pirate's Den Marina) to St. George is. I thought it was only ~26 miles to the bay? 

C2, as you saw, chuck is down for a partial trip. I'd be more than happy to pick up a crew member on my boat, but its a stripped racer. Nothing but essentials down below (sails, sh!tter, and safety gear). If you want to do it in your own boat, get with Chuck and meet us up near the Del canal. Or somewhere else. I'm open to suggestions. I'm looking to make some pretty good time on this trip considering most can only take off a week at a time. 6 days seems to be the norm with decent weather. BTW I actually have a subscription to Ches. bay boater, so I'm not ALL racer.  However, if you'd like to make a friendly wager to which would include a drink or two, I'd be down to see who crosses the tunnel first! hahaha

Xort, I was under the impression that after OC there were places south of that but all had shoals that moved without warning. 

Freesail, keep this page on your favorites, b/c the guys I talked to tonight are all about making the trip. If you could find a decent spot to meet you, I'm sure we could time it right to swing by. 

For anyone else who is thinking of meeting up, don't be afraid to say so, I'm getting PMs about people wanting to do the trip and either provide a boat or crew for someone else. Should be a blast and the longest part of the trip seems to be the offshore section between OC and the mouth of the bay. If your on the way, please suggest local places that are sailboat friendly so we can pin down some good spots and start planning specific days. Late may/ early June is looking pretty good right now. If we can plan it over labor day weekend, then that would give us an extra day to sail w/o having to use vacation time. 

For anyone who wants a great ride, I plan to take a full set of sails to include 2 mains, 2 jibs, one genoa, and 2 chutes. Just in case we get a little over confident blow out a couple. 

I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## SailKing1

xort said:


> I think it's called Chinocotegue? An inlet south of Ocean City. It looks like there is good depth all the way in if you are careful to avoid the shoaling spots. Does this spot change to often to be usabale?


Chincotegue is note a good place for putting in. Heavy watermen traffic, shallow depth and changing channel with bad shoaling. Also no marinas to speak of. Its pretty much a run all the way outside unless you have less than 3 ft draft.


----------



## craigtoo

Cool! Your idea of "pretty good time".. as compared to others may be different! hehhehe.... (I think we have the same idea of what that means though..)

Thinkin' of takin' my boat and convincing my Dad to join on his too!

Safety in numbers!

Totally interested!


----------



## zz4gta

C2 re-read for edit. 

My point exactly on the safety in numbers. I don't want this to turn into a BFS thread.


----------



## craigtoo

zz4gta said:


> C2 re-read for edit.
> 
> My point exactly on the safety in numbers. I don't want this to turn into a BFS thread.


HAHah!

No worries on the BFS! (although I don't hate that thread....)

This could turn out to be a great cruise...!! Perhaps a "splash" of competition thrown in for good measure provided it doesn't detract from the fun of the whole thing... Primary objective should be in my opinion "great experience and camaraderie."

[start condescending voice] I think it's cute how you think you can sail faster than me. Cute. Really. Cute.... [pats you on top of the head]

ANYWAY....    

Totally a great idea.. maybe we could come up with a rough plan of stops along the way. Then, everyday [or every other day or on select legs] could be a race between you and I (and any others) to the next rendezvous point. Winner get's a free beer or three that evening...    

That would maintain the primary objective (my opinion) of a great cruise and camaraderie while adding a few legs of competitive fun along the way for those that are interested! Just a suggestion...

Fun Discussion!


----------



## zz4gta

craigtoo said:


> [start condescending voice] I think it's cute how you think you can sail faster than me. Cute. Really. Cute.... [pats you on top of the head]


Can you even see the top of my head? lmao And you had better win, considering you boat rates a lot faster. Are you prepared to give me 30 seconds a mile? 144 to 174? If not, maybe 2:1 odds? This could get REAL interesting. what does it take you to plane? 40knts on the stern? 
Size matters little in a stiff breeze with big rollers.



> Totally a great idea.. maybe we could come up with a rough plan of stops along the way. Then, everyday [or every other day or on select legs] could be a race between you and I (and any others) to the next rendezvous point. Winner get's a free beer or three that evening...


I'm down, sounds like a good way to get some friendly competition together with little or nothing to lose but pride. And I lost all of that a long time ago. 



> That would maintain the primary objective (my opinion) of a great cruise and camaraderie while adding a few legs of competitive fun along the way for those that are interested! Just a suggestion...
> Fun Discussion!


Agreed. If anyone is interested in a point A to point B race post up, it would definitely keep people interested in making good time. Nothing too serious obviously.


----------



## craigtoo

zz4gta said:


> Can you even see the top of my head? lmao And you had better win, considering you boat rates a lot faster. Are you prepared to give me 30 seconds a mile? 144 to 174? If not, maybe 2:1 odds? This could get REAL interesting. what does it take you to plane? 40knts on the stern?
> Size matters little in a stiff breeze with big rollers.


Nice one!

We can work some PHRFing into this in a very subtle sort of way. You can get up at 6 and start and I'll roll out of the bunk at 730 or so....!  

40 knots on the stern indeed... (note to self need to get the chute)

Tell you what. If you get tired, we can always pull your boat along as a dinghy behind mine.


----------



## mgiguere

We attempted a circumnavigation last summer from Galesville south to go out to the canyons and fish under sail 30 miles out of the entrance taking a round route to Cape May. Great start buy we ran into rough weather in the middle of the night at the mouth, lost the engine, and decided to sail back to the mouth of the Rappahanock and recover. Sailed back home. Now everything is fixed and may try it again next summer, but I allocated only six days for the whole thing. (We sailed in shifts). Here's a couple pics and clips of the trip. 
Picasa Web Albums - Moe - JuneSailFishi...

Moe


----------



## zz4gta

mgiguere said:


> We attempted a circumnavigation last summer from Galesville south to go out to the canyons and fish under sail 30 miles out of the entrance taking a round route to Cape May. Great start buy we ran into rough weather in the middle of the night at the mouth, lost the engine, and decided to sail back to the mouth of the Rappahanock and recover. Sailed back home. Now everything is fixed and may try it again next summer, but I allocated only six days for the whole thing. (We sailed in shifts). Here's a couple pics and clips of the trip.
> Picasa Web Albums - Moe - JuneSailFishi...
> 
> Moe


Moe, we'd be delighted to have you join us for the trip.



> We can work some PHRFing into this in a very subtle sort of way. You can get up at 6 and start and I'll roll out of the bunk at 730 or so....!
> 40 knots on the stern indeed... (note to self need to get the chute)
> Tell you what. If you get tired, we can always pull your boat along as a dinghy behind mine


I have a friend with a chute from a flying scott you could cut your teeth on. Don't want to "over power" your cruiser. 
And I saw those "trophies" you posted in another thread. I've set off mortars on the 4th of July that were double the size of those paper weights.

Disclaimer: I used to drag race/ street race for the better part of a decade, so trash talking is as important as the actual race. 

Back on topic. We need to look at tides, prevailing winds, ports of interest, and try to get a head count of who's a definite. I'll come up with a list tomorrow when I should be working.


----------



## craigtoo

zz4gta said:


> Moe, we'd be delighted to have you join us for the trip.
> 
> I have a friend with a chute from a flying scott you could cut your teeth on. Don't want to "over power" your cruiser.
> And I saw those "trophies" you posted in another thread. I've set off mortars on the 4th of July that were double the size of those paper weights.
> 
> Disclaimer: I used to drag race/ street race for the better part of a decade, so trash talking is as important as the actual race.
> 
> Back on topic. We need to look at tides, prevailing winds, ports of interest, and try to get a head count of who's a definite. I'll come up with a list tomorrow when I should be working.


    

C R U I S E R ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?

Those yahoo's don't know what a traveler is for!!!   

Oh.. I will throw your monkey butt overboard when you least expect it!

I hope the water is COOOOOLLLLDDDDDDDD.. you SOB.

I'm calling in a photoshopairstrike from Gui right now. I have pics.. OH I HAVE PICS!


----------



## zz4gta

Oh btw, have you mentioned the obscenity you call a traveler to your yacht club? I believe if your traveler exceeds your beam, you must take a 10 sec/mile hit in your rating. Flying buttresses require less exterior support than that monstrosity. 

<--- checking the chesbay rule book.....:laugher

I'm out, my beers are dry, the rum is gone, and I'm out of smokes...


----------



## craigtoo

zz4gta said:


> Oh btw, have you mentioned the obscenity you call a traveler to your yacht club? I believe if your traveler exceeds your beam, you must take a 10 sec/mile hit in your rating. Flying buttresses require less exterior support than that monstrosity.
> 
> <--- checking the chesbay rule book.....:laugher
> 
> I'm out, my beers are dry, the rum is gone, and I'm out of smokes...


BAhahhahahaha! 
Point ZZ!

I may have extended my traveler for other 'compensation' reasons!

heh


----------



## T37SOLARE

This is a trip I've been wanting to do as well. I'll have to see if the timing works.

Quickly looking at the chart, it's a 360nm journey, with 150nm of it offshore, that's a 24+/- hour trip up the coast with no great options to duck in, but in a pinch there are a few. Questions are go up or down the coast & layovers. 

It could be (read either clockwise or counter) Annapolis to Solomons to Irvington or Mobjack Bay to Cape Charles or Hampton/Norfolk then offshore to Cape May then Chesapeake City and back to Annapolis. It would be a workable schedule,not too rushed, about a week or so depending on weather. Anyone could hook up with the fleet any any location as it passes.

Then again, only if I can work it into my schedule, and if so I may be looking for an extra hand or two.


----------



## craigtoo

I am suggesting...a *start *date of May 18th'ish' to June 8th'sh'

Just a first go at a date....we've got some time to decide...


----------



## zz4gta

That sounds good to me. BTW, memorial day is the 25th of May 2009. That would be an additional day off of work for those of us who still work for 'the man'. 

T37SOLARE, I don't mind going around in either direction, and having others come and go at different parts of the trip is exactly what I was thinking. We'll have a mapped route in advance, a list of boats, and ETAs on our stops along the way.


----------



## mccary

zz4gta said:


> T37SOLARE, I don't mind going around in either direction, and having others come and go at different parts of the trip is exactly what I was thinking. We'll have a mapped route in advance, a list of boats, and ETAs on our stops along the way.


That sounds like fun for those of us not wanting to make the entire trip, sorta of a join-up or drop-out cruise. Maybe make the ones coming in briefly (like me) could the bring beer...


----------



## zz4gta

mccary said:


> That sounds like fun for those of us not wanting to make the entire trip, sorta of a join-up or drop-out cruise. Maybe make the ones coming in briefly (like me) could the bring beer...


and ICE!!!


----------



## craigtoo

zz4gta said:


> and ICE!!!


Amen brother!


----------



## chucklesR

Craig, 
Aren't you done modifying that anchor locker as cold storage yet?

Don't worry, some of us can actually make ice while sailing - so my Rum and cokes will be cold.

All
If, and I say If, I can make this we'll cruise with/in company with Craig and his dad on _Saoirse_ and _Serenity_ for as long as we can.

I think he can keep up if we drag our dinghy , promise not to use our screacher, and leave my drive leg down while trimming the sails in 'cruise' mode.
Maybe I'll promise to only use the center 4 (of 8) feet of my traveler also.








I'll be limited on time off as I have a wedding in the BVI to attend in July and only so much vacation time.


----------



## craigtoo

chucklesR said:


> Craig,
> Aren't you done modifying that anchor locker as cold storage yet?
> 
> Don't worry, some of us can actually make ice while sailing - so my Rum and cokes will be cold.


If you're talking about the little deck closet up at the pointy end, I've taken out the giant metal bits and ropes and chains and am now fitting insulation.

I'll post a photo documentary this winter... when I finish it up.


----------



## T37SOLARE

> If you're talking about the little deck closet up at the pointy end, I've taken out the giant metal bits and ropes and chains and am now fitting insulation.


So your installing a beer keg locker! Much more useful than that dirty rope & chain stuff!

My formula for stocking beer for a cruise is 1 beer per hour per crew, or 1 case per person per day. :laugher Seems to work, as we haven't run out yet!


----------



## pdqaltair

*"Circumnavigating the Delmarva Peninsula - A Guide for the Shoal Draft Sailor"*

I'm not going to say that the trip you suggest does not have some challenges, but it is the best cruise on the east coast. I have done it 3 times with my 10-12 year old daughter as my crew, in a Stiletto 27 catamaran. I have used most of the inlets, including Ocean City, Chincoteague, Watchapreague, Great Machapingo, and Sand Shoal. I have traveled most of the inside passage and all of the outside. The weather is important. The tide is important.

There are a number of books. "Circumnavigating the Delmarva Peninsula - A Guide for the Shoal Draft Sailor" (2008), available through Alibris, is the only true guide book. It should have everything you need. "Eastern Shore, Western Wind" is a good story and picture book, though it is out-of-print.

You will need a mast under 40 feet to access some of the inside passage, less than 35 feet for the rest. A 4-foot draft will handle all of the inlets mentioned, with more in Ocean City and Chincoteague. Yes, the tide at Ocean City is sharp, but only when it is flowing; most of inlets are best passed at slack high tide.


----------



## craigtoo

pdqaltair said:


> I'm not going to say that the trip you suggest does not have some challenges, but it is the best cruise on the east coast. I have done it 3 times with my 10-12 year old daughter as my crew, in a Stiletto 27 catamaran. I have used most of the inlets, including Ocean City, Chincoteague, Watchapreague, Great Machapingo, and Sand Shoal. I have traveled most of the inside passage and all of the outside. The weather is important. The tide is important.
> 
> There are a number of books. "Circumnavigating the Delmarva Peninsula - A Guide for the Shoal Draft Sailor" (2008), available through Alibris, is the only true guide book. It should have everything you need. "Eastern Shore, Western Wind" is a good story and picture book, though it is out-of-print.
> 
> You will need a mast under 40 feet to access some of the inside passage, less than 35 feet for the rest. A 4-foot draft will handle all of the inlets mentioned, with more in Ocean City and Chincoteague. Yes, the tide at Ocean City is sharp, but only when it is flowing; most of inlets are best passed at slack high tide.


53 Foot Mast here! Thanks for the great tips pdq!


----------



## pdqaltair

*Chincoteage has a 12-foot controling depth*

I have been through there 4 different years and never saw less than 10 feet. The channel winds, to be sure, and you need to watch the marker numbers. The CG tells me it hardly ever breaks - only in very strong conditions. Don't try it at night - some markers are not lit.

Commercial trawlers call this home, many drawing 12 feet. The Coast Guard has a big station, and keeps the markers right. The only tough part is getting to the gas dock.


----------



## chucklesR

47 foot above water for my mast so we won't be going there.


----------



## zz4gta

I was planning on sailing straight through the off shore section anyway.


----------



## pdqaltair

*Bridges*

If my memory serves....

At southern end of passage, Smith Island 40 feet
Behind Wallops Island 35 feet
To Assateague, near OC 35 feet
Indian River (new bridge open? was 35 feet) 45 feet
OC to indian river 5 feet
Cape May Canal (no bridge cold spring inlet side) 55 feet

I scraped under the Smith Island bridge at low tide (41.5 feet for me). The others I have not passed. I went in and out inlets, as needed, or just stayed outside. The inlets are generally deep enough, but the inside passages between them are best at high tide and best if you have a centerboard. There are some 3- to 4-foot spots at low water.


----------



## chucklesR

ZZ,
got to keep track in case you NEED to go in.


----------



## zz4gta

chucklesR said:


> ZZ,
> got to keep track in case you NEED to go in.


Very true, but Something tells me my mast height is going to be the shortest one out of the bunch. 

So far this is who we have, please let me know if its wrong.

Yes
ChucklesR
Badsanta - may be traveling with another boat
Sailking1 - will be crew
Stroudw - needs crew
Craigtoo 
Freesail99
Mgiguere
T37Solare
zz4gta
Daren - wants to crew
Glenn - wants to crew
Justin - wants to crew

Maybe
Midlifesailor
Mccary
C2's dad in his own boat. 
Some crazy texan
sailordave


----------



## chucklesR

I'm a maybe, 
C2's dad (not a sailnet'r) is on Serenity, a Bruce Roberts 24 and may be coming.


----------



## gershel

Throw my name in there too. I've been wanting to do this trip for years, but something aways came up. 
Marc Here's 2 Life PDQ36


----------



## T37SOLARE

I'm a maybe as well, will know better as the date approaches.

I'm figuring non-stop on the offshore portion, as I'm at 53' vertical, and I've done the Cape May canal.  Centerboard so 4'2" up (depending on amount of beer consumed), 7'9" down.


----------



## zz4gta

*Yes*
Badsanta - may be traveling with another boat
Sailking1 - will be crew
Stroudw - needs crew
Craigtoo 
Freesail99
Mgiguere
zz4gta
Daren - wants to crew
Glenn - wants to crew
Justin - wants to crew

*Maybe*
Midlifesailor
Mccary
C2's dad in his own boat. 
Some crazy texan
sailordave
T37Solare
gershel
ChucklesR
Sailormon6


----------



## PalmettoSailor

That's Midlife sailor on Palmetto Moon, a 1991 C36, and we're a definite maybe. ;-)


----------



## mccary

I am a definite maybe for part of the trip, I don't see me being able to make the entire cruise.


----------



## Sailormon6

Please add me to the "maybe" list. I have a C&C35 Landfall and will probably have enough crew.


----------



## badsanta

This is one schedule. something to start with.
The Maryland School of Sailing & Seamanship

It's winter, I would suggest some study and email then a face to face somewhere we can meet and chat.

My plan was to go up the bay, see how the weather is then do the Delaware canal and jump to cape may. If the weather looks good do the outside to the Chesapeake bay , if not then throw the towel and go back through the canal. either way it will be a good time. I plan to do it all, but if the weather window is not there I will then do only part with you.


----------



## sailordave

Guy in my sailing club was a part owner of MSSS and still instructs and has done the DELMARVA thing several times iirc.

I'll ask him for some suggestions.


----------



## PalmettoSailor

badsanta said:


> It's winter, I would suggest some study and email then a face to face somewhere we can meet and chat.


Since I will no doubt have some open weekends over the off season, I think I'm going to make shoreside visits to Chesapeake City and the Cape Helopen area for a little advanced recon.


badsanta said:


> My plan was to go up the bay, see how the weather is then do the Delaware canal and jump to cape may. If the weather looks good do the outside to the Chesapeake bay , if not then throw the towel and go back through the canal. either way it will be a good time. I plan to do it all, but if the weather window is not there I will then do only part with you.


That might well be our plan as well.


----------



## PalmettoSailor

badsanta said:


> This is one schedule. something to start with.
> The Maryland School of Sailing & Seamanship
> 
> It's winter, I would suggest some study and email then a face to face somewhere we can meet and chat.
> 
> My plan was to go up the bay, see how the weather is then do the Delaware canal and jump to cape may. If the weather looks good do the outside to the Chesapeake bay , if not then throw the towel and go back through the canal. either way it will be a good time. I plan to do it all, but if the weather window is not there I will then do only part with you.


That is a great start for a schedule thanks for the link.

It does prompt me to ask if there any good reason these guys go up to 50 miles off shore other than the experience? At sailing speed, it hard to imagine that distance allowing you to escape much in the way of weather, and it seems you could safely do the offshore leg a lot closer in.


----------



## badsanta

Yeah, I only have VHF and would stay much closer. I think they do it for the practice


----------



## gershel

I don't think VHF should limit you. I was about 300 miles offshore, talking to another boat close by on Ch. 16, when the CG came on telling me go to another channel. They were in Norfolk, VA. LOL
Marc


----------



## zz4gta

TTT

Checking with a few others still looking for crew. As of right now I have myself and one other experienced member. If there's anyone who can recommend ports of interest please post up and the group. 

How many are looking to do overnight sailing? How many days of it? Seems like the majority wants to complete the trip in 6 days, which is cool, but I'd like to know what kind of time tables you're looking at to come to these conclusions. 

Can we get a "type of boat" head count who's still looking for crew? I have at least 3 experienced crew looking to do this trip. And have a feeling that the closer it comes, more will pop up.


----------



## seamans

*Did the trip 2004*

Went clockwise June over July 4, 2004. Had a great time. We want to do it again this coming year but don't know a time as of yet. Our pictures of the trip are at DelMarVa

Only problem of the trip was NO WIND!!!! Couldn't believe how clam the Atlantic was.


----------



## zz4gta

seamans said:


> Went clockwise June over July 4, 2004. Had a great time. We want to do it again this coming year but don't know a time as of yet. Our pictures of the trip are at DelMarVa
> 
> Only problem of the trip was NO WIND!!!! Couldn't believe how clam the Atlantic was.


Can you suggest a better time to start the trip with better wind? That's one thing that I'm worried about, as I don't normally carry excessive amount of fuel. Not to mention my boat sails faster than it motors.


----------



## chucklesR

ZZ,
I'd be willing to take one or two others as crew, preferably a couple as it balances things out. I'm not holding that out as a promise because it depends on timing, and whether another couple we know would like to join us.
For those interested, we'd be sailing out of Annapolis.
We've not done any overnight sails yet; at 200 miles on a good day we just haven't needed to in the Chessie. This trip would be a good chance to do that - especially on the Atlantic leg.

Don't worry about fuel, most of us can carry jerry cans for you ,you'd only need a one day supply at a time. I also carry more than enough water for a week even with 4 people on board.


----------



## zz4gta

Well that's good to know. In cruising trim, I'm substantially heavier than race trim, but having a few extra gallons of gas definitely gives me the warm fuzzies.


----------



## PalmettoSailor

FWIW, I was only thinking the Atlantic leg would require night sailing. For the other legs, I envisioned either a slip or an anchorage before nightfall.

I dunno about the need for crew right now. I think I have enough, but won't know who's really committed until much closer to the trip.

For me, I have a lot of work to get done before I'll be convinced I'm ready for this trip. I'm having new sails made over the off season, so will need to work with my sailmaker to insure we have an effective reefing plan and system. I'll also want to do a few training sails with the crew that will participate to work through MOB drills and more mundane chores. Ideally, I'd like to include a couple of night sails on the bay, to get comfortable myself and to make sure I'm comfortable with at least two crew who could skipper the boat if needed. I know my wife wants to get some more training before she'd be comfortable as well. I hope I'll have time to get all that done before this thing launches, cause I'd really like to go with a group for our first BFS offshore.

As for duration and timing the trip, I would hope to arrange the trip so that it only required 5 days vacation (so in less than 9 days) and it would seem that late May or early June would be our best bet to avoid both the extreme light air days and the threat of Hurricanes later in the summer. That does put some pressure on me to get my ducks lined up in time but but I do think it is the best window. 

Since I seem to be among the more southern based (Deltaville) of the group, I am open to moving my boat to a more northerly starting point ahead of the trip to make sure I have time to wait for weather, if needed, on the C&D and Atlantic legs.


----------



## zz4gta

Midlifesailor, what does your boat draw? I may have a slip/pilings you can tie up to for a night or two where I keep my boat. 6 miles up the potomac on St. George Is.


----------



## Wayne25

pdq:

I ordered the book "Circumnavigating the Delmarva Peninsula - A Guide for the Shoal Draft Sailor". Thanks for the tip. I've been looking for a guide like this and my Google searches didn't uncover it (Probably didn't use the correct key words). I sail out of Indian River/Rehoboth Bay and look forward to some trips south. I have a 33'-6" air draft and 20" ballasted keel water draft with the 6' 300 pound centerboard up. So it looks like I could make the entire passage to Cape Charles inside.


----------



## PalmettoSailor

zz4gta said:


> Midlifesailor, what does your boat draw? I may have a slip/pilings you can tie up to for a night or two where I keep my boat. 6 miles up the potomac on St. George Is.


Thanks, I'll keep you in mind. I draw 4'6" with a wing keel, so most slips where there are sailboats would be accessible.


----------



## hertfordnc

*Weather Window*

I'm very interested in this trip. Not sure if i'd look to crew with someone or seek some more experienced crew for my boat. (sig)

I'd be starting at the bottom as I am in E-city, NC and need a day to get into the bay.

I looked at the weather history for Late May at Cape May over the last few years;

History : Weather Underground

Winds tend to be in the mid teens with almost no rain.

sounds like fun


----------



## badsanta

I was checking and there seem to be other groups that do this on the same weekend. Birds of a feather. Safety in numbers. Still sounds fun.


----------



## craigtoo

I may need crew ZZ...

The chances of me getting a boat friendly GF by that time.... well... geesh... Not lookin' too good!    ...


----------



## sailingdog

Not looking too good is overly optimistic... 


craigtoo said:


> I may need crew ZZ...
> 
> The chances of me getting a boat friendly GF by that time.... well... geesh... Not lookin' too good!    ...


----------



## zz4gta

midlifesailor said:


> Thanks, I'll keep you in mind. I draw 4'6" with a wing keel, so most slips where there are sailboats would be accessible.


The channel is really narrow but plenty deep. I draw 4' along with 2 Catalina's that draw the same, and there are some other sail boats in there that may draw more, you should be completely fine unless the tide is really low, its all mud in there anyway.

St. Mary's Yacht center is another place that has a transient slip which would be close and cheap. May be listed as Dennis point marina on older charts.


----------



## craigtoo

sailingdog said:


> Not looking too good is overly optimistic...


:laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher

nice one...!!

weenie..! You wanna come? How bout' that! huh!? Leadmine scare ya?


----------



## sailingdog

Newsflash--Julianne Hough has a boyfriend, and it ain't you... 

I'd love to do the Delmarva 2009. 


craigtoo said:


> :laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher
> 
> nice one...!!
> 
> weenie..! You wanna come? How bout' that! huh!? Leadmine scare ya?


----------



## craigtoo

I'll supply the boat the beer and the good looks.

You take care of the brains!


----------



## PalmettoSailor

badsanta said:


> I was checking and there seem to be other groups that do this on the same weekend. Birds of a feather. Safety in numbers. Still sounds fun.


If we're talking about the week of Memorial Day, I checked the lunar calendar and unfortunately that week is the darkest of the month. Not sure its the best week I could choose for my first overnight coastal cruise.

Its 2 weeks either side of Memorial Day week to get a full moon.


----------



## zz4gta

I'm fine with adjusting the date in either direction for better night visibility. Any apposed?


----------



## badsanta

not me. when ever the most can make it


----------



## craigtoo

What would the new date window be?


----------



## zz4gta

Good question, I also am in favor of when the most people can make the trip. If it works out to provide moonlight than so be it, but a new moon doesn't bother me. 

Instead of picking back up dates, lets try to nail down a week when the most can make it. Who would like to do the trip during the week of Memorial day? May 25th? I would start my trip from mid bay heading north on the 23rd or 24th to get up to the bridge/ annopolis area. If others hava a better idea about when to do the trip, let me know, and I'll start another post with a poll, so we can vote.


----------



## pdqaltair

Regarding Chincoteague, the channel does move from year to year - no question. However, the Coast Guard has a large station and a buoy tender in Chincoteague and the markers are plentiful on-station. There is a feet of fishing trawlers that go in and out, and in speaking with the Dock Master, he assured me that some draw 12 feet and manage.

Getting to the town dock is easy, up to 9-foot draft. Getting to the gas dock is not if you draw over 4 feet; go at high tide, which should give you another 4 feet.

There are three books that detail this approach: _Circumnavigating the Delmarva - A Guide for the Shoal Draft Sailor_ is a story and a guide book, covering all of the required detail and providing internet citations for the rest; _Eastern Shore, Western Wind_ is a well written story and picture book that gives an excellent feel for the experience, with wonderful photography; _Between 2 Bays and a Sea_ is sort of an up-dated re-make of Eastern Shore, Western Wind and is a good read too. I believe all of these are available at Alibris: Used Books, Used Textbooks, Rare & Out-of-Print Books - that is where I found mine.

There are other inlets along the coast, usable by small sailboats and powerboats, but impractical if you draw over 4 feet. Books speak of them in more detail.


----------



## Jotun

Once upon a time, wasn't there an annual Delmarva rally/race? It would be great to see that started again. I might be able to follow along for a portion of the cruise, but there's no way I could take two weeks off.


----------



## zz4gta

Jotun said:


> Once upon a time, wasn't there an annual Delmarva rally/race? It would be great to see that started again. I might be able to follow along for a portion of the cruise, but there's no way I could take two weeks off.


Two weeks was a worse case senerio. I think most are planning only to take off a week (5 days) of work such as myself. However, if a huge storm rolls in, I'll explain to my employer that I can come back a day late, or not at all, and my family can notify them of when the funeral service will be held.  I don't plan on sailing in anything above 30 knts.


----------



## chucklesR

My yacht club (Welcome to YCCSC's Web Site) used to do a Delmarva race annually under the CBYRA - Haven't done it since the 80's as a lack of sponsorship and shrinking of the membership occurred.
It takes a lot of people to man up on those.

I generally would prefer to sail at under 25 knts, it's a home not a hobie


----------



## mccary

chucklesR said:


> My yacht club (Welcome to YCCSC's Web Site) used to do a Delmarva race annually under the CBYRA -


Wasn't that race called "The Great Ocean Race"? My brother did that race 2 years. It started at Annapolis #2 and went North (motored through the canal and then raced down DE Bay and down the coast and entered The Bay at Cape Charles turned North again and raced back to Red #2.

One year the boat he sailed on was worried about battery power (this was before the advent of GPS) and in an effort to save juice they didn't turn on the RDF (radio direction finder for those of you too young to recgonise the term) until the passed sea buoy that alerted them they were somewhere off the NC coast (way too far south). The next trip they were becalmed in Southern Chesapeake and anchored as they watched other boats slip back-wards.


----------



## brokesailor

I am in Cobb Island on the Potomac. I would be intersted in joining in my own boat if we leave before Memorial Day. Can't take vacation the week of Memorial Day. Where do I sign up?


----------



## hphoen

I did the 'Round Delmarva in 2004 as a shakedown trip with my crew prior to heading offshore to the Caribbean. It's a great first-time-offshore experience. 

We did the circuit in the counter-clockwise direction to take advantage of the prevailing southwesterlies on the offshore leg. It was late July, and the winds were light for a good part of the trip, so we exercised the engine more than I would have preferred.

We rounded Cape Henlopen into Delaware Bay at sundown, just at the beginning of the flood tide, and rode it all the way up the Bay, through the C&D Canal, and all the way down to Tolchester Beach! What a ride-it gave us a 1-2kt boost. The tide is something to seriously consider when transiting the Delaware Bay. You wouldn't want that 1-2 kts against you. 

The entire trip was 384 nm, and took us 4-1/2 days, including one overnight stop at Solomon's Island.


----------



## badsanta

brokesailor, Im sure ZZ will get back to you soon. I am across the river in colonial beach. hope to see you on the water. Also check out sailnet member kjango he is in cob island and new to the area. Maybe we should all meet some time. Al


----------



## brokesailor

Hello Bad SantaL I'm sure we've seen each other on the river. What is your boat's name?


----------



## motovationcycles

*Delmarva*

I may want to take this trip also. If I can work in the time off. I would be my first offshore in my own boat. I have been getting it prepped to go South on and it/we should be ready for offshore by then.


----------



## zz4gta

Brokesailor, glad you're thinking of joining us. The more the merrier. Let me know if you're looking for crew, if so, what kind of boat you have. 

All, if there is someone who has an image program that would allow one to take an image of the Peninsula and then draw over it (like photoshop) please let me know. I'd like to show where everyone will be coming and going on the loop so we can keep track if someone were to fall behind. I can prepare something in Autocad format and then PDF it to everyone involved. That will require me to get email address for everyone or I could host the image and post it up on sailnet. Please let me know what the best way to do this is. If I could get some help on a boat list that would great as well. One showing skippers names, boat name, screen name, and boat make and model, possibley sail numbers. It would help visiual recognition and keep in touch via VHF. I can also take care of this, but posting up the required info would help. I may start multiple threads asking for the info above and another for boats looking for crew.


----------



## T37SOLARE

> All, if there is someone who has an image program that would allow one to take an image of the Peninsula and then draw over it (like photoshop) please let me know.


How about something like this for now? 
Google Maps - SailNet Delmarva 2009

Just add your location and basic info. We can get more specific with emails and phone numbers later. (You'll need to be logged into Google to edit/add your info)


----------



## zz4gta

Awesome. I knew someone with more computer sense than I would step up. Thanks!

How do I add my location? Sorry, I'm slow.


----------



## T37SOLARE

zz4gta said:


> How do I add my location? Sorry, I'm slow.


You'll need to be logged into Google, then save to My Maps. You'll then see the edit button, add place mark at your location & hit save.


----------



## sailingdog

Nicely done Solare.


----------



## PalmettoSailor

So I added my location and can see it, can you guys see me?


----------



## T37SOLARE

midlifesailor said:


> So I added my location and can see it, can you guys see me?


Palmetto Moon, Stingray Harbor Marina - Deltaville, VA


----------



## PalmettoSailor

Cool stuff that Google!


----------



## zz4gta

midlife, I don't see you.

I should be on there now.


----------



## badsanta

Great job ZZ. something like this for all sail netters would be great.


----------



## badsanta

Took me a while to figure it out, but much better with your online name and location updated on it.


----------



## craigtoo

Im in....

Craigtoo 
Saoirse 
Sabre 34
Arnold MD!

Can you see me?


----------



## zz4gta

Affirmative.


----------



## brokesailor

Why can't see everyone elses spot on the Map? I can see mine...


----------



## brokesailor

Never mind, I got it!


----------



## chucklesR

I stuck my pin in the map, then saw that the Admiral already had this morning


----------



## sailingdog

That's what happens when you marry someone smarter and faster than you.  Speaking from personal experience I might add. 


chucklesR said:


> I stuck my pin in the map, then saw that the Admiral already had this morning


----------



## motovationcycles

craigtoo said:


> Im in....
> 
> Craigtoo
> Saoirse
> Sabre 34
> Arnold MD!
> 
> Can you see me?


Based on your boat on the map I Grew up about a block away from where you keep it!


----------



## craigtoo

motovationcycles said:


> Based on your boat on the map I Grew up about a block away from where you keep it!


No Kidding!

Just bought a house on Alemeda Pkwy!


----------



## motovationcycles

Grew up on Buena Vista. My Mom still lives there.


----------



## craigtoo

Bump... Do we have dates? Just trying to put my Business Plan for 2009 together... 

ZZ?


----------



## zz4gta

I say last week in May, 25th through the 29th. I'll start my trip up to annapolis the weekend before. WHO'S WITH ME!?!?


----------



## badsanta

What date and time are we meeting in Febuary? 7 or 8th


----------



## PalmettoSailor

zz4gta said:


> I say last week in May, 25th through the 29th. I'll start my trip up to annapolis the weekend before. WHO'S WITH ME!?!?


So does that imply its clockwise for sure and leaving home base on the 23rd or 24th to get to Annapolis, then heading to Chesapeake City on the 25th?

Looking over the weather history someone linked to previously, there appears to be a slightly better chance of favorable winds going counter clockwise, but there is no clear pattern that I could discern. There are other arguments for going clockwise, so I've been up in the air about which way would provide more of a sailing experience.


----------



## mgiguere

Hi Guys:

Have to look into this. I'm based in Galesville and my partners and I may be interested in going. Will check it out. We made an attempt last summer and didn't make it (engine died). But now, everything is fixed. Don't know if I mentioned to you guys before, but our interest was to go counter clockwise from Galesville so we could sail/fish out of the bay and make a wide sweep (through the canyons) to Cape May to see if we could catch tuna.

We want to do this again. You can check out the pics/clips of the trip if interested.

Picasa Web Albums - Moe - JuneSailFishi...

Moe
Chrishelle
Apache 37


----------



## mgiguere

Another reason we thought counter clockwise is the possibility of flying the chute off shore all the way to Cape May when the winds tend to be better than in the Bay. Also, in light air typically out of the South in the Bay, it's more comfortable to go up wind. 

Moe


----------



## mgiguere

If the winds off shore are strong, it's also better to be going down wind rather than be bashing to windward.

Moe again 

(Have to go, will check with you guys later)


----------



## Wayne25

Why would you go to Cape May when Cape Henlopen and Lewes is closer and in a more direct path?


----------



## badsanta

I dont think the stops are carved in stone yet and anything mentioned is just a geographic generalization.


----------



## Flybyknight

Greetings,
I have a Cape Dory 25 based in Milton, DE. My venue is the Delaware Bay.
Would be interested in exploring the inland route from Rehoboth Bay on South to the Chesapeake; or crewing for an off shore sail with stops in Chincoteague etc. along the way. 

Am retired, so can go anytime.

Dick


----------



## PalmettoSailor

Wayne25 said:


> Why would you go to Cape May when Cape Henlopen and Lewes is closer and in a more direct path?


I've wondered about that also, but was defering to group think.

My assuption was the facilities at Cape May were nicer and perhaps offered more availablity. I've read blogs of folks doing the trip anchoring out in Harbor of Refuge before heading offshore, but don't know about the potential marinas at Lewes/Cape Helopen. My strong preference would be to be in a slip the day before/after the offshore passage, so if we need to go to Cape May to do that, so be it. In playing with SeaClear to entertain myself, I planned the offshore leg between Salt Ponds Marina in Hampton, to Cape May (or reverse). If slips are available at Lewes, it would probably lop about 2 hours or so off the trip.

Its a long winter, and I'll have some empty weekends, so I still plan to drive up and visit Chesapeake City and the Cape Henlopen/Cape May area before launching on this trip. I kind of collect ferry rides anyway and have wanted to take the Lewes Cape May ferry just to add it to the list. That visit will likely firm up my thinking on the need to go to Cape May.


----------



## badsanta

Great, keep us posted on what you find.


----------



## Wayne25

Here is some info on Lewes slips and the City Dock and prices. This is a new facility. They are in the process of adding more space, but I do not know the completion date of this project.
Frequently Asked Questions

Some more info on Lewes
Historic Lewes, Delaware

Lewes Chamber of Commerce & Visitors Bureau, Inc.

Lewes, Delaware

I also find this link useful when going outside or in the bay to plan current conditions for the trip. SailFlow.com - DE- Delmarva Wind Data


----------



## mgiguere

Actually, Lewes would be a good stop along the way. I've been into Cape May a bunch of times, but wouldn't mind trying something new. 

Moe


----------



## Wayne25

Flybyknight:

Nice to have someone else on this side of the Delmarva. Welcome to SailNet. I sent you a PM about your interest in going to the Chincoteague.


----------



## zz4gta

badsanta said:


> What date and time are we meeting in Febuary? 7 or 8th


Lets plan for the 7th. I'll update the crew meeting post with a time of 1pm if that works for everyone.


----------



## brokesailor

I guess I'm out, I can not take vacation the last week of May 09. Just got got from a week in the BVI's. Winds no less than 25 mph, 30+ apparent. Not exactly a pleasant sailing vacation, lots of work for just me and the wife.


----------



## wwilson

*DELMARVA rehash.*

zz,

Hope you get your DELMARVA next season. We did it in May-June of '08 last season. It was a great trip. The owners of the boat that accompanied us wrote up an article for our club bulletin

The Clew - Agust 2008, Volume 38, Number 8

FWIW I would not be put off by any who think your boat insufficient for the task. You have the right instinct - make the one-week trip in two. You will not regret that and it will allow you to stay off the lumpy water if weather fronts blow through. Look for some Atlantic Coast entries that you can keep in the hip pocket if you need to get off the ocean. We had relatively deep draft (6'2") so had only Ocean CIty as a back-up and did not need to use it.

I see the question "Why Cape May instead of Harbor of Refuge on the Delaware side" - interesting question! You will find the mouth of the Delaware huge and depending on the tide - full of current. That said, ending one day and restarting the next day on the Delaware side would be a great advantage of miles and time. Also the mouth of the Bay tends to be a lumpy stretch of water that could be avoided altogether. Cape May is, from the standpoint of a transient boat, a "better" location for facilities and protection from the weather.

We went around clockwise. That turned out to be a mistake, but as someone on the thread already pointed out, the wind will be luck of the draw. I think as spring turns to summer the southerly wind begins to prevail, making counter clockwise a better bet if you want a downwind run out on the ocean.

A recommendation for a jewel of a stop that maybe the thread already knows about but... have a look at Delaware CIty (only one-nm up the river "wrong" direction) instead of Chesapeake CIty. Delaware City gets you through the C&D for the day and well set-up for the next day's trip down the Delaware Bay. It has it all: fuel, water, pump-out and restaurants and a few hours off the boats walking around the interesting little town of DC.

Five-foot and less draft boats will have a lot more options than I had and Delaware City will claim better approach depth than they actually have, but that is certainly true of Chesapeake City and Summit North Marina as well - manned by a full time staff of draft-deprived marina operators.

A last couple of thoughts if I haven't already exceeded the limit: keep the Cohansey River in mind as a port of refuge going down the Delaware Bay. It has good deep water and good holding anchorage if you need it, or just get tired of the drudgery of the Delaware Bay. Also, look at Little CK just inside the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel complex on the south end of the Chesapeake Bay for a great starting or stopping point depending on your direction of circumnav - and good and close to the Virginia Capes entrance.

You will find that the tide on the Delaware will turn against you no matter how you try and "outplan" it - sailboats just don't move along fast enough to avoid it even under power - so don't allow yourself to get too caught up with "clever" tide planning. Get up early & go at first light.

Great Circumnav to ya,
Wayne


----------



## zz4gta

Couple anarchist want to give it a go.
Delmarva 2009 - Sailing Anarchy Forums


----------



## PalmettoSailor

zz4gta said:


> Couple anarchist want to give it a go.
> Delmarva 2009 - Sailing Anarchy Forums


One of those Anarchists is me.


----------



## zz4gta

Good deal, bump for newbie who pm'd me.


----------



## seahorse7

zz4gta said:


> I say last week in May, 25th through the 29th. I'll start my trip up to annapolis the weekend before. WHO'S WITH ME!?!?


Dates look good to me ...hmmm. Nd to keep it under a week.


----------



## motovationcycles

*trip plan*

Probably should plan exact dates and North or South start after meeting in Jan. If you live in the south no need to go to Annapolis to start if we leave south.


----------



## zz4gta

Very true, all depends on what direction everyone wants to take.


----------



## craigtoo

Date window looks good to me.

I vote for Clockwise. (are we voting?)


----------



## zz4gta

I'll start a poll.


----------



## motovationcycles

*Direction*

My Parts manager retired as a Navy Master Chief Aerographer's Mate (weather man) He is reviewing weather patterns to help predict best direction to go. I will let you all know his predictions!


----------



## zz4gta

motovationcycles said:


> My Parts manager retired as a Navy Master Chief Aerographer's Mate (weather man) He is reviewing weather patterns to help predict best direction to go. I will let you all know his predictions!


That's awesome, thank you very much.


----------



## motovationcycles

*weather*

My weather guy says S-SW winds 5- 15 knots.


----------



## craigtoo

motovationcycles said:


> My weather guy says S-SW winds 5- 15 knots.


C L E A R L Y!!!!

Clockwise around.

Can I get a hell yeah!?


----------



## PalmettoSailor

craigtoo said:


> C L E A R L Y!!!!
> 
> Clockwise around.
> 
> Can I get a hell yeah!?


A SW wind will be right on the nose during the Atlantic section. Why would that be good?


----------



## craigtoo

midlifesailor said:


> A SW wind will be right on the nose during the Atlantic section. Why would that be good?


Oh.

*THAT* SW.

You guys are so picky.

Fine.

Counter.


----------



## earl444

the prevailing winds are south, southwest, 5 to 15 EXCEPT when they are not. 

isn't it a bit early to forecast the weather??


----------



## PalmettoSailor

earl444 said:


> the prevailing winds are south, southwest, 5 to 15 EXCEPT when they are not.
> 
> isn't it a bit early to forecast the weather??


Too true. However, if this is going to happen as a group trip, we're gonna have to decide on a direction and take what we get for wind. Once the journey begins, you can stay put at any stop along the way to avoid really bad weather, but if the weather is decent except for unfavorable wind direction, I think most of us will just have to make do, since we can't afford to wait for both good weather and favorable winds.

I think right now we're all just tumbling the odds of favorable winds in our head and trying to decide where to gather the fleet for the Atlantic leg.


----------



## SailKing1

I don't think you have to stick to a plan until departure time as long as you have a sail plan for both directions. It would be easier to make a decision at departure date based on the 7 day forecast.


----------



## motovationcycles

*Weather forecast*

The wind was forecasted by looking at wind data for the last 7 years during the last 2 weeks of May. It is just to be used as a guide. The trip is fun running into the wind in January while on the computer. The trip is not as much fun running into the wind the end of May, with the biting flys and all!


----------



## Wayne25

I fish the ocean off the Delaware coast most every weekend, weather permitting. The coast runs almost true north and south along Delmarva. I would highly recommend a weather window for south wind and therefore a CCW route. Anything else usually blows pretty good as in a North or Northeast high pressure front or worse a northeaster low. You wouldn't want to be out there in those conditions if you had a choice. Especially that time of year. Plus a north wind in the Delaware Bay is always rough, even with an outgoing tide. A south or SW wind on incoming tide would also be perfect for the trip up the Delaware Bay and a CCW route.
The only negative for a south wind is the possibility of fog due to cold ocean water with warmer, more humid south wind. But I'll take the south wind on the ocean any day. 
For those that want to try some trolling while they're out there, the Bluefin Tuna and bluefish should be making there run then depending on the water temperature and bait migration. Make sure you get your tuna permit here first. Here is the link. NMFS Permit Shop You would register as a recreational angler. The permit is for the vessel, not the people on board.


----------



## PalmettoSailor

Wayne25 said:


> snip....
> For those that want to try some trolling while they're out there, the Bluefin Tuna and bluefish should be making there run then depending on the water temperature and bait migration. Make sure you get your tuna permit here first. Here is the link. NMFS Permit Shop You would register as a recreational angler. The permit is for the vessel, not the people on board.


This sounds like an intersting way to pass some time if the fish are going to be running during our little adventure.

Problem is I don't know nothin' 'bout nothin' when it comes to offshore fishing. What kind of gear and bait would we use? How fast (or slow) would we need to be moving to troll efficiently?


----------



## Wayne25

*Tuna and blues*

As far as speed, I wouldn't vary it just for trolling. The 3 to 7 knots we normally travel is in the strike range of Tuna and blues. 
For fishing gear, I would keep it simple. The simplest would be a hand line. Start with 3' of 3/8" bungee cord. This takes place of a fishing rod which absorbs the shock of the strike. Next about 100 yards of 50 pound test or higher standard monofilament fishing line. Then attach an 80 pound test ball bearing swivel. Then 20' of 50 pound clear fluorocarbon leader. Then a ball bearing swivel with a snap ketch and your lure. For Tuna I would recommend a Green Machine. You can get one already rigged here. 
Cabela's -- sevenstrand® Rigged Green Machine
Or a plain cedar plug here.
Cabela's -- Sea Striker Cedar Plugs - 6

If you get into a school of blues, metal lures are best. A simple Clark Spoon works well on all salt water species. About a #3 here
Clark Spoon Squid - eAngler.com

The hand line can be replaced by a 30 to 50 pound rated salt water fishing reel and rod. Just take out the bungee cord and attach the swivel and fluorocarbon to the end of your fishing line. A 20" piece of 2" PVC pipe fastened to a stern station will work as a rod holder.

You can troll these anywhere from 20' back to 100 yards back. If you have 2 lures, troll the cedar plug short and the green machine long.

The Bluefin Tuna are going to be 20 miles and more offshore. The closest would be along the 20 fathom line on your chart. Blues could be all over the place. Look for lumps, wrecks, drop offs and temperature breaks along the 20 or 30 fathom line all along the coast for the best chance to hook up. If you can get a hold of a gaff, it would be the easiest way to get the fish on the boat. Take some time to sight identify and study different types of tuna. You don't want to gaff a Bluefin if its not in the correct size range for a keeper as described in the permit link I provided earlier. A pair of long needle nose pliers is a good idea to remove hooks from blues. keep your finger away from there teeth. They are fast and the teeth are sharp.


----------



## Wayne25

*Fishing info*

Here is a good board to watch for reports and seach for more fishing info along the Delmarva.
Saltfish.net - Saltwater Fishing on Delmarva


----------



## MarthaT

Wayne25 said:


> Here is a good board to watch for reports and seach for more fishing info along the Delmarva.


good link, thanks


----------



## hertfordnc

*Starting from the south?*

I live in NC.

If I did this trip I would sail to Annapolis, join the group for the outside leg and then split off at Norfolk and come home. Anyone else interested in starting from the south end of the bay (assuming clockwise)

dave


----------



## PalmettoSailor

hertfordnc said:


> I live in NC.
> 
> If I did this trip I would sail to Annapolis, join the group for the outside leg and then split off at Norfolk and come home. Anyone else interested in starting from the south end of the bay (assuming clockwise)
> 
> dave


I think I'm one of the southernmost boats intending to make this trip being berthed at Deltaville. We can discuss options as things firm up.


----------



## CliffL

Enjoyed reading all. If I can get time off, I'm in...either as crew or with my boat (Beneteau 361 in Annapolis...lots of room for beer and ice!) More than likely, I'll simply join the gang over the Memorial Day weekend. I'll talk to the guys I race with to see if any want to crew too. 

Cliff


----------



## motovationcycles

hertfordnc said:


> I live in NC.
> 
> If I did this trip I would sail to Annapolis, join the group for the outside leg and then split off at Norfolk and come home. Anyone else interested in starting from the south end of the bay (assuming clockwise)
> 
> dave


I am in Solomons. We could all meet up there and and head north.


----------



## zz4gta

I'm about 6miles up the potomac, if going clockwise I could meet you near solomon's.


----------



## motovationcycles

My boat is berthed at Placid Harbor. It is just north of the Solomons bridge on the St Marys (south side) of the river. We could all raft up in St Leonards creek and leave early the following morning.


----------



## PalmettoSailor

I did the MD School of Sailing Delmarva seminar at the boat show today and met badsanta and CliffL afterwards. Great putting faces with a couple of the names. I understand I just missed zz also. 

The seminar was about what I expected. Nothing earth shattering but some good items to mull over. The school's rationale for going against the prevailing wind wasn't particularly clear to me, and I'm still thinking CCW may be my prefered route. The school course does do one long leg from Chesapeake City all the way to Cape Charles/Henry, foregoing a stop at Cape May or Lewes. So, that does make a pretty long leg, and necessitates their entering the Chesapeake in the dark. If going the other way in that fashion, it would mean going all the way up the Delaware Bay in the dark which isn't something I've thought through just yet. 

The rest of the show wasn't much but at least it was a day thinking about sailing and talking to boating folks, so not a bad day.


----------



## zz4gta

midlife, sorry I didn't stick around, had a couple very hungry people with me that I needed to feed. I agree with everything that you said above, some good points, but didn't understand their rotation preference. And what was that bit about minimum boat size being 35'?  

I for one don't feel like beating into 5' swells for 140 miles of ocean, but apparently he mentioned a current that flows from north to south along the coast. Either way is fine by me, but others (shoal draft, beamy, difficulty pointing) may be much more passionate about the 'down wind' direction.


----------



## zz4gta

motovationcycles said:


> My boat is berthed at Placid Harbor. It is just north of the Solomons bridge on the St Marys (south side) of the river. We could all raft up in St Leonards creek and leave early the following morning.


If we decide to go CW, then I'd be down for rafting up with you guys.


----------



## Wayne25

ZZ:
There is a current along the coast, but it changes with the tide. In general, a body water goes toward the coast on incoming tide and away from the coast during outgoing tide. Somewhere around 15 miles or further out the current starts to change direction and run up or down the coast. There is a point around Ocean City, MD that divides the current north and south on incoming. This can be seen on this tide program FishWeather.com - DE- Delmarva Wind Data
Right now the program doesn't appear to be working, but check back later.

The current is usually a knot or less. The prevailing wind direction would be more important IMHO.


----------



## seamans

*Was there also*

Was in the booth next door, listening to the ICW talk by Doyle. The DelMarVa was already started by the time we got out of the ICW. Wife and I stood in the back for a few minutes before moving on.. The show was a big disappointment but we did buy a new Mercury dinghy so it wasn't a complete loss. They didn't adverizte the locations for the talks we just happened upon the the area ...


----------



## PalmettoSailor

zz4gta said:


> midlife, sorry I didn't stick around, had a couple very hungry people with me that I needed to feed. I agree with everything that you said above, some good points, but didn't understand their rotation preference. And what was that bit about minimum boat size being 35'?
> 
> I for one don't feel like beating into 5' swells for 140 miles of ocean, but apparently he mentioned a current that flows from north to south along the coast. Either way is fine by me, but others (shoal draft, beamy, difficulty pointing) may be much more passionate about the 'down wind' direction.


Hey, that's no way to talk about Chuckles boat. lol

I know you can't be calling my sevelte C36 MK1.5 "beamy" in this day and age. Compared to a current production boat, she's quite narrow in the dierriere, plus I'll be running on brand spanking new sails come spring. New sails and more waterline might make for some crow eatin'. lol

Anyway the speaker did mention a north-south current that would be counter to the prevailing wind, but he also mentioned the School didn't care if they motored the whole way round clockwise into the wind because it was a "navigation excercise". I want a sailing experience not a long range "trawler with a stick" experience. Thats all I'm sayin. ;-)


----------



## zz4gta

midlifesailor said:


> Hey, that's no way to talk about Chuckles boat. lol
> 
> I know you can't be calling my sevelte C36 MK1.5 "beamy" in this day and age. Compared to a current production boat, she's quite narrow in the dierriere, plus I'll be running on brand spanking new sails come spring. New sails and more waterline might make for some crow eatin'. lol


I wasn't talking about anyone's boat in particular, just in general. 



> the School didn't care if they motored the whole way round clockwise into the wind because it was a "navigation excercise". I want a sailing experience not a long range "trawler with a stick" experience. Thats all I'm sayin. ;-)


I'm also looking for a SAILING experience, and running downwind on the Atlantic sounds like a ton o' fun compared to motoring into a headwind. Besides, my boat sails faster than it motors.


----------



## CliffL

*more the merrier*

MidLife and BadSanta, nice meeting you yesterday ...

Good conversation about direction...I'm willing to go with the flow...so to speak, but do prefer sailing to motoring. The time of arrival in the Deleware bay may be worth considering. Although I didn't get a ton out of yesterday's class...I wasn't aware that the Deleware could be so challenging. Whew...lots to consider.

I've recently asked a bud of mine (who sailed his boat over from England a couple of years ago) if he was interested. Jon should be signing on to this post soon and should have some good input as well. Jon says he's interested in the trip and has plenty of vacation time! We're now discusssing whether to take his boat or mine....so my level of commitment to the entire circumnavigation just went up a notch!! Looking forward to the adventure.

CliffL


----------



## PalmettoSailor

CliffL said:


> MidLife and BadSanta, nice meeting you yesterday ...
> 
> Good conversation about direction...I'm willing to go with the flow...so to speak, but do prefer sailing to motoring. The time of arrival in the Deleware bay may be worth considering. Although I didn't get a ton out of yesterday's class...I wasn't aware that the Deleware could be so challenging. Whew...lots to consider.
> 
> I've recently asked a bud of mine (who sailed his boat over from England a couple of years ago) if he was interested. Jon should be signing on to this post soon and should have some good input as well. Jon says he's interested in the trip and has plenty of vacation time! We're now discusssing whether to take his boat or mine....so my level of commitment to the entire circumnavigation just went up a notch!! Looking forward to the adventure.
> 
> CliffL


Good meeting you also and I look forward to your friend joining the discussion and ultimately the trip.

We started down the "what do you do for a living path", but I got sidetracked before I could share that I do advanced technology development for an alphabet agency you'd be well familiar with.


----------



## badsanta

Sorry I cut out on you guys I did want to talk some more, But my daughter called and I had not heard from her in a month, She is in Airforce basic training, she does not get to use the phone much. It was great to see you all.


----------



## PalmettoSailor

badsanta said:


> Sorry I cut out on you guys I did want to talk some more, But my daughter called and I had not heard from her in a month, She is in Airforce basic training, she does not get to use the phone much. It was great to see you all.


Hey NP, the seminar was late in the day and I know my wife was ready to head to dinner and home. I did have to stop to play with the RC sailboats for a few minutes. Those things are cool, but not a $1000 cool!


----------



## badsanta

I want one of the paddle boats the kids were using. The grand kids would love them


----------



## Wayne25

We can start looking and observing the weather patterns along the coast more frequently as we get closer to May. Here are two typical reports I watch. Marine Forecast : Weather Underground FishWeather.com - DE- Delmarva Wind Data
Note the blast from the north, then clocking around to a more manageable south. The frequency of these fronts will slow down as we get into May.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*I'm interested in the Delmarva circumnavigation*

I have a 27' Erikson. A strong boat berthed on Kent island. Have sailed the Chesapeake but not offshore. Could probably get 2 weeks off. Could use some crew for my boat, 1 or 2, or could also crew for someone.

Let's do it!


----------



## badsanta

Check this link

Delmarva 2009 - crew meeting 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Update meeting place and time.
We'll be meeting at Annapolis Boatyard Bar and Grill on Feburary 7th 2009 at 3pm eastern time.
__________________


----------



## mgiguere

Hello Delmarva Group:

Took some pics and clips of the group at the Boatyard Grill. Also included are some sailing clips from our sail out of Galesville earlier in the day. It's in the same album as a clip I sent to some friends I sailed with in France last summer.

It was nice to meet everyone...looking forward to the Memorial Day week trip.
Picasa Web Albums - Moe - Delmarva 2009...

Moe


----------



## chef2sail

WWilson gave good advice,

I have done the Northern Chesapeake/ down the Delaware River at least 2 dozen times from Annapolis/ Baltimore area.

Stay away from Chesapeake City. It is a small often crowded anchorage where you can put out only 30 ft of anchor line or about a 4-5 scope rode.
There is a lot of small power boat traffic and a huge current from the bridge at the rear of the anchorage that runs 3 knots in either direction depending on the tide. There will no room for a large contingent of sailboats in this anchorage, and you certainly dont want to raft up with such a short scope and strong current here.

We have done one of three alternatives. Anchored in the Bohemia River/ or Elk Neck Yacht club at the Chesapeake side of the canal entrance, took a slip in Delaware City (as WWilson sugggested) or anchored behind Reedy Island on the Delaware, which is about 5 miles south of the C&D canal entrance on the west side of the Delaware. We never stay in the canal, and transit with a plan to stay on either end, We have been able to make it from Cape May to the Bohemia or the Patapsco to Reedy Point in one days motoring. Next year maybe will will join you.

Our excursion this year is from the Patapsco to Mystic Seaport. We are doing two days of your leg. Patapsco to Reedy Island...then Reedy Island to either Cape May or Reedy to Atlantic City depending how quickly I can raise the Admiral in the morning and how the tides/ weather treat me on the Delaware. There is no way you can make the tide the whole way down the river. From there we hop 40 miles to manesquan. 40 miles to Lberty Marina at the Statue of Liberty, 40 miles up the East River and Hell gate to Port Jefferson on the Long Island Sound. Then 60 miles to Mystic. 


Another thing to consider on your trip is the alternative of stopping in cape May as opposed to Lewes. Its a great place for a couple days rest in the midd;e of your trip. Great Restaurants, and a great marina in Utsches real close to everything.

PM me if you need more information.


----------



## eryka

mgiguere said:


> Hello Delmarva Group:
> 
> Took some pics and clips of the group at the Boatyard Grill. Also included are some sailing clips from our sail out of Galesville earlier in the day. It's in the same album as a clip I sent to some friends I sailed with in France last summer.
> 
> It was nice to meet everyone...looking forward to the Memorial Day week trip.
> Picasa Web Albums - Moe - Delmarva 2009...
> 
> Moe


zz, thanx for organizing; and Moe, thanx for posting the pix. For the record, all 3 of the couples in #4 are planning to go cruising within the next year - "cruiserdave" and his wife (seated, on left) are leaving this summer, and planning to use the Delmarva as their shakedown. "motovationcycles" and his wife (seated, right) are planning on going the following year. Dan & I are the ones standing.


----------



## motovationcycles

*Meeting*

It was nice meeting everyone yesterday. Brigid and I are looking forward to this trip. What a great way to share ideas and plans! Not just for the DelMarVA trip but, for everything to do with our holes we throw money in.


----------



## darkseer

Hey all, That was a great meeting. I'm more anxious to splash down now than before.... I wish there was more time to get to know more of you! I'm still looking for 1-2 more crew to round out at 6 for the trip. Let me know if anyone else is interested. 

-Glenn
Hunter 30'


----------



## craigtoo

Just checkin in.

Confirming dates again... Trying to keep work out of the way!

What's the latest after the crew meeting?

All the best,


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Meeting results?*

We are also looking for any detail/summary of the Feb. "get together" discussed plans regarding a late Spring Delmarva Circumnavigation. We would enjoy a down wind run offshore so are interested in the thoughts of a counter clockwise VS clockwise trip. It is likely that we will try to make the off shore run without stops but then will slowly enjoy the bay gunkholes for the bay portion of the journey spending two weeks for the whole thing.

I was sorry to not be able to join you all but I was on the road for work. Gee Wiz, what's up with that???? 

with thanks,

Leslie
S/V "Tango'
Kent Island, MD


----------



## mccary

*Some useful info*

On another site I saw a posted list of VHF coverage areas and thought you might want to know that for the trip.

National Distress System - USCG Navigation Center

Coastal MD/VA
http://www.navcen.uscg.gov/marcomms/cgcomms/charts/05eshore.jpg


----------



## lancelot9898

*Deleware Bay Entrance*

Not sure if we will make the trip with the group, but it sure sounds interesting. Looking at the chart it seems like there is good depth between the southern end of the harbour of refuge breakwater and Cape Henlopen. Would that be a good entrance into the the Deleware Bay from the Atlantic, since we would probable stop over in Lewis? Local Knowledge?


----------



## Flybyknight

*Approaching Lewes*

Big boats approach Lewes by entering Roosevelt Inlet.
Just line up with the range at least 1/2 mile out as the 
North & south jetties are submerged most of the time.
Current is minimal, an easy approach.
Dick


----------



## Wayne25

lancelot9898:
Yes coming from the ocean there is plenty of depth between the southern end of the outer breakwater stone wall with the light house and Cape Henlopen. The Cape Henlopen Ferry can take this route. One thing to look for before you get to Cape Henlopen is Hen & Chicken shoal. The shoal is close to shore and parallels the shore. Its also well marked on your chart. There should be enough depth over it, but depending on weather conditions it could have breakers on it.
Once inside the breakwater outer wall you in the harbour of refuge and you can plot a straight course to Roosevelt inlet about 4 mile ahead of you. Follow Flybynight's advise on the range marker. You should also have Roosevelt inlet well marked on your chart plotter. 
I would also recommend making reservations either at the City Dock or one of the transient slips available. See my earlier post about web site and contact information for the town of Lewes. There are very good restaurants all around the docks.


----------



## OFFPISTE

midlifesailor...its the new C34 @ B dock...PM me


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Delmarva Circumnavigation*

ZZ, I cannot remember your real name but we met at eastport a week ago saturday. I'm Jim and I had on the beige hat. I sail a Caliber 35LRC - BALERA. If you have a copy of Moe's picture I'm in it.

My boat has 2 confirmed, one possible and room for one or two more crew.

Do you need any help with organizing this gig?

I was hoping we would be bantering info about boats/crews/route specifics/scheduling, etc.

Any thoughts?

Thanks! Best regards, Jim


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Other Delmarva thread*

Hi, Jim. ZZ did put out an informational post on the Delmarva 2009 Crew Meeting thread...I believe it is #63. He outlines the trip and the ports. We were not able to be at the get together a couple of weeks ago but are interested to participate. We will be taking two weeks for our trip but would be open for crew if there is anyone interested in the journey. It sounds like most will do the circumnavigation in a 6-7 day period.

Maybe the group can have another get together prior to the kick off meeting? Certainly as spring hits, many of us will be doing boat chore things but maybe if we are close to a central location, we can take a break to meet and greet and discuss plans, crews, radio skegs, etc.

Currently our vessel, a 34 ft. Cabo Rico, will carry my husband and myself. If there is someone looking to join the event, we could include another person.

with kind regards,

Leslie
S/V Tango
Kent Island, MD


----------



## mgiguere

Hi Guys:

Anxious for the trip. Actually got out for a sail on the bay today, President's Day. Although a little nippy (hey I grew up in Maine), we were the only ones out except for a couple of tankers anchored waiting for the price of fuel to go up before landing. No, I don't have a dodger, but a great coleman heater kept us warm below on a beautiful sailing day. Two reefs on the main with our number two hanked on kept us going 6 1/2 to 7 knots on a reach out and back from the West River.

Maybe, I can get a couple of "hardy" souls out in the next few weeks if interested. This is really a fun time of year. 

Moe


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Delmarva Circumnavigation*

Thanks Leslie for your reply,

#63 was back in mid-November. The organizational meeting was just last weekend. Maybe it would be simpler to have a yahoo groups site where we could post all info centrally. The yahoo groups allow posting of messages, files photos, etc.

Best regards, Jim
S/V BALERA Caliber 35LRC


----------



## zz4gta

Pravel, I'm open to all suggestions on how to orginize crew with boats. I just posted an idea in the other thread. Basically, I'll post the boats looking for crew, and people will respond with what boat, personal meetings, phone calls, whatever.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hello zz4gta,

I set up a Yahoo Groups Site at:
delmarvacirc : Delmarva Circumnavigation

We can post a spreadsheet with info about boats/skippers/crew/crew needed, etc. Other files can also be posted and all messages are centralized. It may help to simplify things. 
It has a also has a calender, and a place for files (eg relevant charts, checklists, etc.)

Best regards, Jim
SV BALERA


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Table for boats/skippers/crew, etc.*

Hello all,

We can create a table to include info about boats/skippers/crew, etc.

To do so, we need to identify the fields. I can make the table,
then it can be completed by each skipper.

Here are the fields I can think of:

Boat Name
Make/model/length/draft
Skipper name
Skipper Contact: cell phone/email/website
Home port
Crew listing
Crew needed? yes/no/how many

Does anyone have suggestions for more/different fields before I make
the table?

The table will be located at the new Delmarva Circumnavigation Yahoo Groups website. It currently has 4 members. This is the link:
delmarvacirc : Delmarva Circumnavigation

Thanks! Jim
SV BALERA


----------



## zz4gta

I have some boat info and crew info with me. Do you want it in a PM or email? I'd rather not post real life names on the interweb. Peoples names or boat names.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

To: leslieowen

Hi Leslie,
I did a Delmarva circumnavigation last year on a 39' Jeanneau with a crew of 5. I would like take the trip and would be happy to crew for you and your husband. Please send me a PM if you still need crew.
Gary


----------



## TSOJOURNER

zz4gta, 

Is there a problem with posting real info to the Yahoo group table?
It is public info already if a boat is registered and/or documented but I don't want to include it if it's a problem. Just send a private message to me.

Thanks! Jim


----------



## mgiguere

Spinsheet Promo.

There's mention of the Delmarva trip and meeting at Boatyard Grill on page 69 of the March issue of Spinsheet...along with a pic of Don and I sailing earlier that day. 

Moe


----------



## zz4gta

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/crew-wanted/52284-delmarva-2009-skippers-looking-crew.html


----------



## motovationcycles

*?*

Trevor,
Seems like by the number of posts interest in this trip is waining!


----------



## zz4gta

So it would seem that way. I'm just hoping that people are busy with getting their boats ready (like I am) and don't have a lot of time to post. Bad santa is just up the river from me, if the numbers do drop off I pretty sure we'll both still be going. And I know of one other guy w/ a 30-ish foot hunter that just got back from BVI who will be going but doesn't post much. 

On a brighter note, I looked into EPIRB rentals through Boat US and they're really reasonable. I'll have one on board for the trip.


----------



## PalmettoSailor

zz4gta said:


> So it would seem that way. I'm just hoping that people are busy with getting their boats ready (like I am) and don't have a lot of time to post. Bad santa is just up the river from me, if the numbers do drop off I pretty sure we'll both still be going. And I know of one other guy w/ a 30-ish foot hunter that just got back from BVI who will be going but doesn't post much.
> 
> On a brighter note, I looked into EPIRB rentals through Boat US and they're really reasonable. I'll have one on board for the trip.


On the downside for me, I've had some stuff come up with the boat that might prevent me from making the trip in May, and some of the originally planned crew has bailed.

On the upside, my older brother is now interested in going, and I think it would be an awesome thing for us to do together, since we are several years apart in age and didn't really do a lot of that brother stuff as kids. Long and short, I'm still working towards the group trip as a goal, but am also contemplating a late season trip if I can't get the stars to align for me in May.


----------



## pdqaltair

*I think you will find Coast Guard VHF coverage is very good on the coast*



zz4gta said:


> So it would seem that way. I'm just hoping that people are busy with getting their boats ready (like I am) and don't have a lot of time to post. Bad santa is just up the river from me, if the numbers do drop off I pretty sure we'll both still be going. And I know of one other guy w/ a 30-ish foot hunter that just got back from BVI who will be going but doesn't post much.
> 
> On a brighter note, I looked into EPIRB rentals through Boat US and they're really reasonable. I'll have one on board for the trip.


As long as your are not more than 10 miles out coverage is seamless. Closer in, cell phone coverage is nearly seamless, with small gaps south of Watchapreague and OC. So, you're never really out of touch with the world.

Pasted from Blog:

Delaware Bay and Coast

US Coast Guard. For emergency and non-emergency information requests, including inlet channel conditions and controlling depth, the following contact numbers are preferred. Emergency calls should be on VHF channel 16, or if not possible, 911 via cell phone. *CG has been discontinued. The Chincoteague office should be contacted for channel conditions information throughout the Eastern Shore area.

Indian River, DE 302-227-2440 (primarily search and rescue)

Ocean City, MD 410-289-7457 (primarily search and rescue)

Chincoteague, VA 757-336-2874 (Group Eastern Shore Headquarters. Inlet and passage information)

Parramore Beach/Wachapreague 757-787-9526 (primarily search and rescue)

Cape Charles, VA 757-331-2000 (primarily search and rescue)

I was told that the primary reference is the Coast Pilot (see Appendix III) and that mariners are advised that it contains the most recent NOAA information.

Alternative information sources to obtain "local knowledge" from charter fleet:

Chincoteague. Contact Wayne Merit, Merit Harbor of Refuge @ 757-894-8240.

Wachapreague. Contact Captain Zeds Marina @ 757-787-4110.


----------



## SVAuspicious

I think I'm in, sailing out of Annapolis and likely single-handed.


----------



## badsanta

looks like I may be the same.


----------



## zz4gta

This is unfortunate, all these people who said they've put off doing the trip for years, and it looks like most will put it off for another year.


----------



## Jotun

I don't have enough vacation to make the trip, but I would like to come out and see you pass the Bohemia River or meet if you anchor in the vicinity.


----------



## BillTucker

*I am interested in the ocean part of the trip.*



zz4gta said:


> Just as the title says. I wanted to gauge interest in doing a circumnavigation trip around the delmarva peninsula. I'd prefer to do it in my own boat and wanted to look for crew crazy enough to do it with me, or crew for a larger boat. Worst case would be for me to get a fleet of boats together for the trip which would greatly increase the safety factor. It takes about a week, allow 2 weeks for weather, rest, and a chance to visit areas along the bay. I've never done an offshore trip before. That seems to have me thinking twice about it, but I don't believe that its an unreachable goal. Most people I've talked to say that a spartan 25' boat has no business cruising the coast. If I'm crazy, please feel free to let me know, as I appreciate all advice and opinions. Merits have done trips to HI from CA and sailed back (single handed mind you) without incident.
> 
> If looking to crew for me, I'd be more than happy to explain the provisions (or lack there of) of the boat and my experience. Seems that the most difficult part of the trip would be from ocean city to the mouth of the bay. Its about 140 miles of coastal cruising and around 440 miles total.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


I am interested in the ocean part of the trip. What dates are you thinking of?


----------



## mgiguere

Hi Guys:

I am quite sure that we're in. We've got 5 people going on Crishelle. One of our crew members is doing the race to Hampton on a Catamaran to arrive on Sat night. We'll pick him up there where he'll jump on and go from there. 

One of the main things we want to do is head off shore from there to "sailfish" in the canyons for tuna and whatever. Theoretically, we would hook up with the rest of the boats in Cape May or Lewes wherever you end up. 

So, we need to know who's going. Maybe we need another meeting before leaving....

Moe


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Depending on the dates, I am interested in a crew position for this trip. I haven't read all 21 pages of posts, perhaps the dates are buried in there somewhere.

Short resume...
1. I've been up and down Delaware Bay 5 times.
2. I've been through the C&D on all the trips.
3. I circumnavigated the Delmarva last year (other near-shore trips have been up and down the New Jersey coast).
4. Attended US Sailing "Safety at Sea" seminar in March 2009 at US Naval Academy.
5. Most of my sailing has been on the northern Chesapeake (Potomac and north).
6. Previously owned a 2000 Catalina 320.
7. Sailing since 1995 on yacht in the 30-50 foot range.

If anyone needs crew for the trip, please contact me at [email protected] or give me a call at (610) 543-4534.

Gary


----------



## mgiguere

Delmarva People:

Do we have a firm list of people who are going? It's just over a month away. I just figured out that the 25th is Memorial Day, so is departure day going to be Saturday before for the Annapolis based people? One of our crew is doing a race from Annapolis to Hampton on a small catamaran and we plan to pick him up on Sunday at our stop there. I guess we're going anyway and wondered if there is a schedule of potential meetups on the way 'round. 

Looking forward to it.

Moe


----------



## zz4gta

Stops are in previous posts.



> Ports: In the CCW direction ports that we WILL be making stops at are as follows:
> Little Creek (Norfolk)
> Cape May (Delaware)
> Annapolis (MD)
> Solomon's (MD)


----------



## PalmettoSailor

I'm officially throwing in the towel on a Delmarva trip in May. As of today my boat is still not in sailable condition and there is now way I'd have time to do the shake down and training sails to feel ready to make the trip in May. The suprise maintenence expenses that have held me up this year have also put a serious dent in the funds that would be available for the trip as well.

Depending on how the rest of the season goes, I may try to assemble a crew and do the trip late in the season. Otherwise, it remains a goal for another year.

If I'm invited, I'm thinking I will crew for the "Down the Bay Race" as a partial consolation for missing out on this adventure. Good luck to all that participate and thanks for inspiring me to pursue this goal over the past few months.


----------



## zz4gta

I must also cancel for this year, or at least in may. Just don't have the leave available to take off. However, Herrington Harbour sailing association is planning a trip later in the season, depending on the dates I may be able to take off then. 

Midlife, If I don't do the down the bay race, I'm debating on weather or not to sign up for southern bay race week. Should be a good time, 3 days of racing, and its $30 cheapers.


----------



## mgiguere

ZZ4GTA:

Is anyone going? Just would like to know so we don't have to worry about the originally planned stops. We have a full crew (max 4), and plan to leave next Saturday. Let me know.

Moe


----------



## motovationcycles

*Delmarva*

I am going to have to post-pone also. Wife can't get leave to go. I am so busy at my shop now I can't take the time off for me and and one of my crewmembers is an employee. Hopefully before end of summer. If anyone is stopping near Solomons let me know we can raft up for the evening.


----------



## pdqaltair

*Don't give up on it, just go alone.*

It is a wonderful trip, and with caution, there is no reason any size boat cannot make the trip safely. Maybe it's safer, as you can pick your windows according to weather, not a group schedule. A crew of 2 should be pleanty for most boats. It's been done in a kayak, a row boat, and a number of small sail boats. A friend of mine is starting in a few weeks in an 18' sailing dingy, but that is more adventure than most would invite. I talk some about my trips on my blog, below.

We're going to go again this year, and for the first time my wife will be joining me. That last boat was a bit too spartan, I think.


----------



## wwilson

I second PDQs very good advise. 

We did it last year (clockwise) in early June. Listen to NOAA Wx and don't venture out in more than your comfortable with. Build in some Wx reserve. Under normal summer conditions the offshore portion is no lumpier than the Bay. The Delaware (our 8th transit) is characterized more by boredom than nastiness. The circumnav was a great adventure - not unexpectedly, the best of it was back within the Chesapeake.

Organizing cruises = herding cats?

Wayne


----------



## pdqaltair

*I should add that for those that do not want to go over-night, Ocean City...*



wwilson said:


> I second PDQs very good advise.
> 
> We did it last year (clockwise) in early June. Listen to NOAA Wx and don't venture out in more than your comfortable with. Build in some Wx reserve. Under normal summer conditions the offshore portion is no lumpier than the Bay. The Delaware (our 8th transit) is characterized more by boredom than nastiness. The circumnav was a great adventure - not unexpectedly, the best of it was back within the Chesapeake.
> 
> Organizing cruises = herding cats?
> 
> Wayne


An Chincoteague are both practical and can manage relatively deep draft. Chincoteague just re-did the town dock for transients and can now handle some deep keels, but don't bet on fuel; if you draw over 4 feet getting to the fuel docks requires the right tide. In an emergency, of course, there is always the jerry can.

I guess I'm just never in enough of a hurry to WANT to do it in one push. I sailed for days just to get there.


----------



## brokesailor

Did the trip ever happened? If so can you submit a trip report?


----------



## motovationcycles

*Trip*

Cancelled


----------



## badsanta

Keep this alive. I would love to still do this trip. But still having trouble getting out of the marina. Hopefully just delayed


----------

